# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Hyundai sẽ dự định giới thiệu thêm với 8 xe SUV mới đột phá

## rubynguyen

Từ nay cho đến năm 2020, hãng xe Hàn Quốc cũng sẽ tung ra thị trường gồm 8 sản phẩm SUV và crossover, bao gồm cả với phiên bản nâng cấp lẫn là hoàn toàn mới. Trong với những năm gần đây nhất, dòng phân khúc SUV luôn luôn sôi động và không ngừng tăng trưởng, vì vậy hãng Hyundai mới đã quyết định tiếp tục làm mới phần danh mục sản phẩm SUV của mình với cả những mẫu xe mới, hoặc là với những bản nâng cấp mới cho đến năm 2020. Hyundai cũng đã cho biết, từ nay cho đến khoảng năm 2020, sẽ có 8 mẫu SUV mới hoặc chính là phiên bản nâng cấp mới được ra mắt tại thị trường Mỹ, với đa dạng đủ những chủng loại động cơ.
Tìm hiểu thêm:
· Những hình ảnh noi that nx300 mới nhất
· Tin tức mới nhất ngoại thất nx300 2018
Mẫu crossover hạng B - Hyundai Kona, lần đầu tiên được ra mắt tại thị trường Hàn Quốc vào hồi tháng 6/2017, là mở đầu cho danh sách đó. Đây cũng chính là mẫu xe cạnh tranh trực tiếp với cả các đối thủ như Ford EcoSport hay Chevrolet Trax. Phiên bản động cơ điện của Hyundai Kona cũng đang được trông đợi sẽ có mặt tại Triển lãm ô tô Geneva năm sau.
Động cơ điện của Hyundai Kona được hứa hẹn sẽ cho phạm vi hoạt động lớn hơn nhiều so với Ioniq. Mẫu xe Ioniq có thể di chuyển khoảng 280 km sau một lần sạc, còn phạm vi di chuyển của xe Kona sẽ được nâng lên khoảng hơn 380 km. Trong khi đó, pin nhiên liệu được cho là sẽ giúp mẫu xe mới chạy được hơn 800 km.
Hai mẫu xe mới khác sẽ thuộc các dòng crossover hạng A và crossover cỡ trung. Chủ tịch mảng kế hoạch sản phẩm, hợp tác và kỹ thuật số của Hyundai Motor Mỹ - ông Mike O’Brien đã chia sẻ rằng Hyundai sẽ có một dòng crossover với đa dạng động cơ nhất trong ngành công nghiệp ô tô trong thời gian gần. Những mẫu xe này sẽ cho thấy năng lực kỹ thuật của hơn 13.000 kỹ sư Hyundai đang làm việc từng ngày để phát triển các mẫu xe mới.
Khách hàng sẽ có rất nhiều lựa chọn xe crossover tại các đại lý. Đồng thời Hyundai cũng cho biết hãng sẽ trang bị đầy đủ các loại động cơ cho những mẫu SUV mới, bao gồm xăng, diesel, điện và pin nhiên liệu hydrogen.

----------

